# Verschenke Anno 2205 Key



## Kreon (21. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen, habe hier einen key übrig, der zu 90% noch funktionieren sollte, sprich noch nicht auf uplay registriert wurde. Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, daher würde ich den mal hier an denjenigen verschenken, der ihn haben möchte. 
Langjährige User und /oder Leute mit nem guten Grund können sich hier ja mal melden.


----------



## ribald (21. April 2021)

Würde es gerne mal testen


----------



## Kreon (22. April 2021)

Was für eine Resonanz.  
Du bekommst gleich Post.


----------



## ribald (22. April 2021)

Cool! Danke!


----------

